# updated drivers for Panasonic/Matshita/Matsushita DVD-RAM optical drive UJ850S



## vkng (Aug 14, 2005)

I have recently bought a Panasonic (aka Matshita or Matsushita, which are both effectively the same right??) DVD-RAM optical drive, model UJ850S which connects to my IBM Thinkpad R40 via USB. When plugged in, the windows XP SP2 immediately recognises it as a "CD-rom drive" and said "device ready to use".
I have also installed the DVD-RAM drivers that comes with the Product CD.

HOWEVER, I have NEVER so far been able to read or write to this drive. It also gives me frequent blue screen hang on my PC, and Microsoft said in its error report that the hang is due to device driver problem.

how you help?? I have searching on the Internet for almost a week, without any success in finding further drivers or updated discussion about this model of DVD-RAM drive.

Equipment: IBM Thinkpad R40, 1.33Gb Pentium M, 768Mb ram, 20Gb HDD bundled CD/DVDRom, most updated IBM BIOS for R40 model

Device in question: Panasonic ( Matshita/Matsushita) UJ850S USB DVD-RAM optical drive


vkng


----------

